

Apple Updates Podcasts App, Adds iCloud Sync, Removes Tape Deck - yottabyte47
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/podcasts/id525463029?mt=8

======
evv
What was the "Tape Deck"?

~~~
hadem
It was literally an old looking tape deck in the podcasting application (ie:
skeuomorphism).

